# problema con fuzz face modificado



## deivys (May 8, 2007)

hola¡¡ hice un efecto para guitarra,el fuzz face con los transistores 2n2222 y se alimenta de 3 v..pero cuando lo conecte al amplificador me sonaba en voltage en vez de la guitarra...en este caso hice todo un kambio de valores(no kmbie el valor de los transistores y lo alimento al mismo voltio) lo cual tuve un sonido bien pero a la vez extraño..el sonido dura poco y no es largo como los demas distorsion.tmbien el los agudos no suena muy bien..suenan como si la guitarra estuviera desafinada..en fin...como hago para q el sonido dura mas y los agudos se escuchen potentes?¿...


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2007)

El pedal fuzz face es un pedal muy complicado a pesar de tener 10 componentes mas o menos.
El problema es que los fuzz face de dallas arbiter usaban transistores de germanio que en este momento son dificiles de conseguir y si esto fuera poco los transistores de germanio no pueden ser cualquiera tienen que tener un valor de ganancia diferente.

    *  Q1: hFE=80
    * Q2: hFE=110 

Estos son aproximadamente los valores de los transistores para que el pedal suene bien y no sea "aburrido"

Saludos


----------



## deivys (May 9, 2007)

hola¡¡ gracias por la respuesta¡ bueno voy a comprar diferents transistores y probar uno diferente al otro.. d verdad tengo fe q es eso.. de verdad muchas gracias¡¡ saludos¡¡¡


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Ago 11, 2011)

Buenas noches a todos..¡ el problema es el siguiente: construi el pedal Fuzz Face original ,pero al escuchar voltage en vez de el efecto, decidi a hacer unos cambios, el pedal suena bien, y lo llame Fuzz Cat Face, el efecto no hace el tipico corte drastico ,aparte de fuzz suena un poco gatuno,por ello surgio el nombre  , pero,cuando subo el volume al ampli para tocar mas duro oigo el tipico sonido de el voltage pero bajo, y cuando le bajo el volumen a la guitarra por completo, este sonido de voltage se oye molesto, que podra ser? le hace falta algun filtro?, el circuito lo alimento de 1.5v a 4.5 v.aqui les dejo el diagrama original y el Fuzz Cat Face , gracias¡


----------



## Electronec (Ago 11, 2011)

Porqué no editas este post en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/problema-fuzz-face-modificado-7510/.
Pero que veo,  ¿ no tendras dos usuarios dentro de este Foro ?

Saludos.


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Ago 12, 2011)

jjajj si ese soy yo¡ pero hubo un problem con el correo electronico que me lo hakearon jeje.. ese fue en el año 2007...pero luego me abri un correo nuevo... deje forosdeelectronica un buen tiemo hasta que volvi a inscribirme en los foros... imaginate que desde ese tiempo vengo editando el fuzz jeje... hasta ahora que dio al pelo pero con es problema jeje.. me hiciste recordar mi viejo post cuando estaba en problemas graves de fuzz  ...ojala alguien tenga una solucion a este problem nuevo que ahora tengo .. gracias¡¡


----------



## Electronec (Ago 12, 2011)

deivys20071 dijo:


> jjajj si ese soy yo¡ pero hubo un problem con el correo electronico que me lo hakearon jeje.. ese fue en el año 2007...pero luego me abri un correo nuevo... deje forosdeelectronica un buen tiemo hasta que volvi a inscribirme en los foros... imaginate que desde ese tiempo vengo editando el fuzz jeje... hasta ahora que dio al pelo pero con es problema jeje.. me hiciste recordar mi viejo post cuando estaba en problemas graves de fuzz  ...ojala alguien tenga una solucion a este problem nuevo que ahora tengo .. gracias¡¡



Ya te comentó Dano que sin esos antíguos transistores de Gemánio, no vas a conseguir el auténtico sonido que ofrece ese efecto.
Sobre tus modificaciones, las veo un poco estrañas, mejor que alguien con mas experiencia en etapas transistorizadas te aconseje.

Saludos.


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Ago 12, 2011)

mm creo que si..  recuerdo una vez que me dijo una persona de donde yo vivo que los transistores producen un ruido caracteristico de ellos.. tengo que investigar mas acerca de esto a ver si logro quitarle ese pequeñisimo sonido a voltage... de todas formas gracias¡


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Oct 6, 2011)

hola denuevo¡¡ mientras una tarde estaba tocando la guitarra pense en el fuzz anterior que habia hecho y decidi volver a hacerle algo..el sonido es pesado pero no con ganancia desastrosa..es eqilibrada  ..para los que andan pariendo tratando de hacer un fuzz aki les dejo esto..¡  espero que les guste ..¡..ah¡ y si lo fusionan con la distorsion de el ampli suena brutal..aki hice el diagrama en electronic workbench pero cuando conecto el osciloscopio no entiendo lo que dice ..solo se que son ondas y mas nada o eso creo jeje.. alguien q sepa de esto que me ayude ..


----------

